# مخاطر التسمم في الصناعة النفطية



## رشيد الخولي (7 أغسطس 2008)

مخاطر التسمم في الصناعة النفطية
Toxic Hazards of petroleum industry

إن جميع العاملين في الصناعة النفطية يدركون أهمية التدريب على أخطار التعرض لمخاطر هذه الصناعة بفروعها المختلفة ، ولا سيما، العاملون في حقول إنتاج النفط والغاز ومعامل الغاز ومصافي التكرير ....الخ حيث يمكن للعامل أن يتعرض لعدة أنواع من المخاطر بآن واحد.
وتعتبر أخطار التسمم في الحقول النفطية Oilfield Toxicological Hazards من أكثر الأخطار جدية في المعايير والأنظمة البيئية، والهيئات المهتمة بالأمن الصناعي والسلامة المهنية ، والتي تلاقي إهمالا ملحوظا في الوقت الحاضر في القطاع الصناعي النفطي لارتباطها الوثيق بالبيئة من جهة، ولارتفاع تكاليف تدابير الوقاية السمية من جهة أخرى .

5-1: لمحة عن مجالات ظهور مخاطر التسمم في الصناعة النفطية 
إن معظم الفنيين العاملين في قطاعات الصناعة النفطية والغازية وخدماتهما, يدركون مخاطر التعامل مع مجموعة كبيرة من المركبات والمواد ذات التأثير البيئي السلبي,معظمها يرتبط إلى حد كبير مع مخاطر التسمم البشري والحيواني ، من هذه المواد نذكر:
وقود الديزل، زيت الفيول، أكريلات الصوديوم ومركباتها،سولفات الصوديوم ، المنشطات السطحية ، موانع تآكل المواسير, المستحلبات المباشرة والعكسية ، الأحماض المعدنية ( هيدروكلوريك، هيدروفلوريك، الكبريت...)، مقللات فاقد الرشح ( النشا المحسن،كربو كسي ميتيل السيللوز ، ..)، مرققات سوائل الحفر الفسفورية والكروماتية والطفلة الزيتية، النفط الخام ، الكوندنسات، الميتانول، ...وغيرهم من المواد الكيميائية المعدنية والعضوية.
إضافة إلى التعامل مع المواد الآنفة الذكر فان عمال الصناعة النفطية معرضون إلى أخطار التسمم بالغازات المرافقة لبعض الصناعات( غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين, غاز أول أكسيد الكربون, ثاني أكسيد الكبريت , غاز الكلور ....) والتي تنتج عن الاندفاعات الغازية وتسريبات رؤوس الآبار وخطوط نقل النفط الخام والغاز الحر والمرافق ,إضافة إلى تلوث التربة والمياه الجوفية والهواء بنواتج عمليات الحفر ومحطات المعالجة والتجميع.......الخ. 
وسندرس في هذا الفصل بعض أساسيات علم السموم والتعرف على بعض أنواعها ومخاطر التعرض لها وذلك بهدف :
1. التعرف والتدريب على أساسيات علم السموم كخطر مرافق لمختلف فعاليات اختصاص مهندس البترول والعاملين في الصناعة النفطية 
2. أن يتمكن المهندس من إجراء تحليل لهذه المخاطر عند وجو احتمالات التعرض لها في أي فرع من فروع الصناعة النفطية والغازية.
3. أن يقوم المهندس بوضع وتخطيط تدابير التحكم والسيطرة على هذه المخاطر( في حال حدوثها) ، ضمن دراسته الفنية للمشروع .
4. كي يتمكن المهندس (أو المتدرب) من فهم وترجمة بيانات المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في مجال عملة (Material Safety Data Sheet) وتقدير مدى خطورتها السمية وتنفيذ تدابير الوقاية المقترحة من قبل الشركة المنتجة لهذه المواد (TOXICOLOGICAL & ECOLOGICAL INFORMATION )
5. اقتراح والتدريب على معدات الحماية الصناعية المطلوبة للتعامل مع المواد المتوقع استخدامها PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT)) لكل عامل وفق العمل المطلوب تنفيذه. 
5-2- مدخل إلى علم السموم
1- علم السموم: (TOXICOLOY):يعرف بأنه العلم الذي يبحث في ماهية المواد السامة كيميائية كانت أم فيزيائية وفي تأثيرها الضار على الكائن الحي كما يبحث في أصل السم وتحليله وطرحه في الكائن الحي وفي طرق العلاج والتقليل من السمية.
2- السم: (POISON):يعرف بأنه المادة الكيميائية أو الفيزيائية التي لها القدرة على إلحاق الضرر أو الموت في النظام الحيوي.
3- الترياق: (ANTIDOTE):يعرف بأنه المادة التي تستعمل للتقليل من آثار السموم الضارة أو وقف مفعولها.
4- السمية: (TOXICITY):تعرف بأنها قدرة السم على إحداث خلل أو ضرر أو تلف في جسم الكائن الحي إنسانا كان أم حيوانا أم نباتا.
5- عملية التسمم : هي إصابة الشخص بالأعراض المرضية التي تسببها السموم وهذه الأعراض إما أن تظهر فجأة ويسمى التسمم في هذه الحالة تسمم حارا وإما أن تظهر تدريجيا وبغير شدة وذلك عقب استخدام كميات صغيرة من السم لمدة طويلة في فترات متباعدة ويسمى التسمم في هذا النوع الأخير تسمم مزمن ويتم تراكم السم في هذا النوع بانحلاله في المواد الدهنية في الجسم أو بتثبيته في الأنسجة الهضمية أو في الكليتين.
6- الجرعة القاتلة: (LETHAL DOSE) هي أقل كمية من السم تكون كافية للقتل (الإنسان أو الحيوان أو النبات).وغالبا يرمز لها بالرمز (LD50) حيث أن (LD50 = X mg ) حيث الرمز X رقم يتغير حسب نوع السم.

5-3- طرق امتصاص السموم
1- الجلد: 
يتكون الجلد من عدة طبقات من الخلايا ويتميز بمساحة كبيرة تبلغ 18000سم2 في الإنسان البالغ وهو يمثل 10% من وزن الإنسان ويعتبر الجلد غير منفذ لكثير من المواد الكيماوية بما فيها السموم وبخاصة المواد ذات الطبيعة المتشردة أو السائلة كبيرة الوزن الجزئي ولكنه ينفذ بعض الكيماويات والسموم ذات الطبيعة الغازية أو الزيوت الطيارة أو المركبات غير المتشردة أو صغيرة الحجم أو التي تذوب في الدهون مثل مركبات الرسن الفسفورية العضوية (البراثيون) والكلورو فينول
2- القناة الهضمية 
يعتبر امتصاص السموم من القناة الهضمية أسهل وأيسر منه في الجلد وبعض المواد و الأدوية والكيماويات ذات الطبيعة الحمضية مثل الأسبرين التي تكون غير متشردة يتم امتصاصها في المعدة بينما البعض الآخر لا يتم ذلك إلا في الأمعاء الدقيقة مثلا الانيلين (C6H5NH2) وكذلك يتأخر تأثيره قليلا وأجمالا فان معظم الكيماويات تمتص في الأمعاء الدقيقة وذلك لكبر مساحتها وغزارة تدفق الدم إليها وخاصة أثناء هضم الغذاء وامتصاصه كما أن درجة حموضة الوسط (PH) لها تأثير واضح على امتصاص الكيماويات ذات الخاصية القاعدية.
وأهم العوامل التي تؤثر على امتصاص الكيماويات في الجهاز الهضمي:
1- درجة تأين المواد الكيماوية 
2- كبر مساحة المعدة و الأمعاء الدقيقة .
3- غزارة تدفق الدم لذلك الجهاز أثناء عملية الهضم والامتصاص 
4- حركة الأمعاء.
5- وجود مواد أخرى مثل الغذاء قد تعيق امتصاص السموم.
6- وجود الميكروبات التي قد تساعد على تحلل السموم وامتصاصها.
(3) الجهاز التنفسي:
السموم التي تلوث الهواء مثل أول أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين والسوائل المتطايرة ذات الجزيئات الصغيرة تدخل بسهولة إلى الرئتين وهي تتميز بسعة المساحة إذ أن مساحتها اكبر 50 مرة من مساحة الجلد وتمتاز أيضا برقة أغشية خلاياها لتسهيل عملية تبادل الأكسجين بثاني أكسيد الكربون وكذلك بكثرة تدفق الدم إليها عبر الشعيرات الدموية المنتشرة. كل هذه العوامل تساعد على امتصاص السم وانتقاله من الرئتين إلى الدورة الدموية.
(4) فتحات الجسم :
قد تمتص بعض المواد السامة عبر فتحات الجسم مثل العينين أو الأذنين وهذه السموم يجب أن تكون على صورة غازية أو سائلة متطايرة صغيرة الحجم وتذوب في الدهون.
(5)العوامل المساعدة 
1- ارتباط السموم مع بروتينات الدم: كثير من المواد الكيماوية لها القدرة على الارتباط مع بروتينات الدم مثل النكوتين، د.د.ت. البراثيون وغيرها وهي روابط عكسية خفيفة الارتباط
2- الصفات الكيماوية والفيزيائية للمادة السامة.
3- التروية الدموية لأعضاء وأنسجة الجسم المختلفة، فكلما كانت كمية الدم اكبر كلما كانت كمية السم التي تصل إلى العضو أكثر.
4- الأغشية والحواجز الحيوية يوجد في جسم الإنسان عدة حواجز، مثل الحاجز الذي يغلف الجهاز العصبي المركزي ( BLOOD BRAIN BARRIER ) ، وهو حاجز دقيق التركيب يحيط بالدماغ ويتكون من عدة طبقات متراصة من الخلايا تجعل من الصعب على العديد من المواد الكيماوية الدخول للمخ ولا تسمح إلا بمرور الكيماويات صغيرة الحجم غير المتشردة والتي لا تذوب في الدهون 
5- عملية أيض السموم (TOXINS BIOTRANS FORMATION ) لجسم الكائن الحي القدرة على تغيير الشكل الكيماوي لمعظم المواد السامة وتحويلها إلى مواد أخرى أقل سمية، ومن مواد تذوب في الدهون إلى مواد تذوب في الماء ليسهل التخلص منها عن طريق إخراجها، والمسئول عن هذه التحولات الحيوية في جسم الإنسان هي أنزيمات تواجد عادة في الكبد وتوجد أيضا في الدم والرئتين والجلد والكليتين والقناة الهضمية ولكنها أقل كمية وفاعلية من التي توجد في الكبد.
ومن الجدير بالذكر أنه لا يجب أن ينظر إلى عمليات أيض السموم بأنها تؤدي دائما إلى التقليل من سمية المادة، إذ أن هناك حالات تؤدى إلى زيادة سمية بعض المواد وأهمها:
1- تحويل المواد العطرية الخاملة متعددة الحلقات إلى مواد مسرطنة بواسطة عملية الأكسدة.
2- تحويل بعض المعادن الثقيلة من مركب غير عضوي إلى مركب عضوي ينتشر بسهولة في جسم الإنسان ويعبر حاجز المخ ويؤثر عليه تأثيرا سيئا كما هو الحال في مادة الزئبق.
5-4- بعض آليات فعل السموم 
تتفاعل المادة السامة مع الكائن الحي وكذلك يتفاعل الكائن الحي مع المادة السامة ونتيجة لهذه التفاعلات تظهر مجموعة أعراض مرضية تسمى بالسمية فمثلا: المعادن الثقيلة يمكن أن تصل إلى الكبد والكلي والجهاز الهضمي والدم ولكن من الصعوبة أن تصل إلى الدماغ والأعصاب . وكذلك السموم الفسفورية العضوية تعطل عمل الأعصاب وتشلها.
والسمية قد تكون حادة أي أن الأعراض والظواهر تظهر مباشرة بعد التعرض للمادة السامة.
وقد تكون مزمنة (CHRONIC) أي أن الأعراض والظواهر المرضية تظهر بعد فترة زمنية من التعرض للمادة السامة مثل السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية وقد يكون تأثير السم دائم كما في السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية أيضا وقد يكون غير دائم كما في الغثيان والصداع وتعتمد شدة السمية على جرعة المادة السامة فكلما زادت مقدار الجرعة كلما زادت شدة السمية .
5-5- العوامل التي تؤثر على السمية:
تتلخص تلك العوامل في عدة أمور:
أولا: عوامل ذات علاقة بالمادة السامة مثل :
1- التركيب الكيميائي والفيزيائي للمادة مثل الوزن والتركيب الجزئي.
2- وجود شوائب مع المادة
3- مقدار ثبات المادة لعوامل التخزين والبيئة مثل الحرارة والضوء والرطوبة.
4- مقدار ذوبان المادة بالماء أو بالسوائل العضوية .
ثانيا: عوامل تتعلق بظروف التعرض للسم مثل:
1- مقدار الجرعة المستخدمة وتركيزها.
2- طريقة التعرض للمادة السامة.
3- عدد مرات التعرض.
4- طريقة إدخال السم إلى جسم الكائن الحي.
5- وقت التعرض (الساعة، اليوم، الفصل، السنة)
ثالثا: عوامل تتعلق بالكائن الحي مثل:
1- نوع الحيوان وعمره ووزنه وجنسه (ذكر أم أنثى) 
2- وضع الحيوان الصحي والغذائي.
رابعا: عوامل تتعلق ببيئة الكائن الحي مثل:
1- درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية وشدة الإضاءة والفترة الزمنية للتعرض للإضاءة.
2- الضغط الجوي والظروف المحيطة.
5-6- طرق تصنيف السموم
5-6-1-تصنيف السموم حسب المصدر :
أولا: المصادر الطبيعية:
1- مصدر حيواني مثل سم الأفاعي والعقارب والحشرات والأسماك والعناكب 
2- مصدر نباتي مثل الخشخاش، الحشيش ونبات الكوكايين والتبغ الطحالب، البكتريا، الفطريات.
3- المعادن: مثل الزئبق، الزرنيخ، الرصاص النحاس، الكوبالت.
4- بعض الإشعاعات الكونية مثل غاز الأوزون.
ثانيا: المصادر الصناعية:
1. مبيدات الحشرات مثل (D.D.T) هذه المادة متوفرة في الأسواق وهي تستعمل لقتل الفئران والحشرات ، وتأتي على هيئة بودرة الفوليدول.
2. الغازات السامة مثل حامض الهيدرو سيانيك أول أكسيد الكربون .
3. الإشعاعات الناتجة عن الانفجارات النووية، ومواد البلاستك أو غيرها .
5-6-2-تصنيف السموم حسب العضو المتعرض:
بهذه التصنيف تستطيع تعرف عن نوعية السموم أي جهاز في الجسم من خلال الأعراض التي تظهر على الصحة.
1- سموم الجهاز العصبي والتي لها القدرة على الارتباط بأنزيم الكولاينز استريز (CHOLINES STERSES )، مثل المبيدات الفسفورية العضوية والكرباماتية وينتج عنها تراكم الاستيل كولين في نهايات الأعصاب، مما يؤدي إلى ضعف عام ، وشلل وصعوبة في التنفس قد ينتج عنها اختناق .
ومن سموم الجهاز العصبي أيضا سم نترودوتكسين (Tetrodotoxin ) ويغلق هذا السم قنوات الصوديوم في الأعصاب ويمنع مرور شوارد الصوديوم، ويؤخذ هذا السم من كبد السمك الطازج وجلده والذي يسمى (Puffer fish ) ويضاف إلى هذا القسم سموم السيانيدات وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين والزئبق وأملاحه وغيرها.
2- سموم الكبد (Liver ): يعتبر الكبد من أكبر أعضاء الجسم، وبحكم وظيفته المهمة في عملية الأيض، يتعرض لكثير من الضرر.
واهم الأعراض الناتجة عن تأثير السموم :
 تشمع الكبد وينتج عن رابع كلوريد الكربون والتتراسيكلين والكلوروفورم وسموم الافلاتوكسين.
 انسداد القنوات الصفراوية (Cholestasis ).وينتج عن كلوربرمازين (Chloromazine ) والديازبام (Diazepam ).
 التهاب الكبد المزمن (Chronic Hepatitis ) وقد ينتج عن الايزونايزد (Isonozide ) والبابافرين (Papaverine ).
 سرطان الكبد قد ينتج عن الافلاتكسين ب1 والسيكازين (Cycasine ) والسافروتد (Safrol ) وثنائي مثيل بنزا انتراسين (- methylbenzaanthracene )).
3- سموم الكلي (kidney )
 المعادن الثقيلة مثل اليورانيوم، الكادميوم، الرصاص الزئبق.
 المضادات الحيوية مثل أدوية الامينو جليكوسيدات ( Aminogly cosides ) التي تشمل ستربتومايسين نيومايسين، كانامايسين والجنتامايسن.
 المسكنات خافضات الحرارة مثل الاسيتامينومين(Acotaminophene ) .
 مواد أخرى مثل بروموبنزين (Bromobezine ) ، كلوروفورم، رابع كلوريد الكربون ويتحول هذه السموم بعملية الأيض الى مواد شديدة السمية وتسبب تلف خلايا الكلي.
4-سموم الرئتين ( Lungs)
 السموم المتطايرة مثل الكيروسين بعض مبيدات الآفات، البلاستك، المذيبات العطرية، البنزين.
 الصنوبريات ( Aerosols ) مبيدات الحشرات ومزيلات روائح العرق (Deadorants ) ومواد تصفيف الشعر (Cosmatic spry )
أما أهم الأعراض التي قد تصيب الرئتين نتيجة تعرضها للمواد السامة هي:
a. تلف خلايا الرئتين وهي تنتج عن الكيماويات المتطايرة مثل الامونيا، غاز الكلور، الأوزون، اكاسيد النتروجين غاز النوسجين.
b. التليف (Fibrosis ) وينتج عن مادة السليكون (Silicon ) التي تؤدي إلى تلف في أغشية اللاسوسومز (Lysosomes ) التي تسمى حقائب الموت لاحتوائها على أنزيمات تؤدي إلى موت الخلية.
c. التحسس (أو الحساسية) الذي ينتج عن التعرض للغبار وحبوب اللقاح.
d. السرطان الذي ينتج عن دخان السجاير.
5- سموم العين:ويمكن تقسيم سموم العين إلى أقسام حسب الجزء المتأثر منها:
 سموم القرنية: مثل الأحماض، القواعد، المذيبات العضوية، الصابون، غازات الحرب ومسيلات الدموع.
 سموم حدقة العين والقزحتين: مثل المورفين والمبيدات الفسفورية العضوية التي تسبب انقباض في حدقة العين في حين يعمل الاتروبين والهيوسيامين على توسيعها كما تسبب الأحماض والقواعد والبريدين والامونيا وثاني أكسيد الكبريت التهابا في قزحية العين.
 سموم العدسة : مثل مركبات ثنائي النترو فينول(2,4 Dinitrophenol ) ومركبات الكورتزول والكلوربرومازين وبسلفان (Busulfan ) تؤثر على شفافية العين وقد تسبب الساد (Cataract ) .
 سموم الشبكية: مثل مركبات كلوروكوين وادوية الفنيوتيازين والاندوميتاسين والاكسجين والميثانول والحشيش (ماريوانا) وثاني اكسيد الكبريت، الثاليوم ومركبات الزرنيخ العضوية خماسية التكافؤ والمهلوسات تؤدي الى تلف الشبكية للعين وهذا يؤدي الى العمى.
6- سموم الدم (Blood Toxins ):هناك العديد من السموم التي تؤثر على مكونات الدم ومنها:
1. أول أكسيد الكربون وهو يكون كربوكس هيموجلوبين حيث يرتبط مع ذرة الحديد في جزء الهيموجلوبين ويحتل مركزا أو أكثر من مراكز ارتباط الأكسجين الأربعة مما يسبب عوزا في الأكسجين.
2. مركبات النيترات (Nitrate ) والهيدروكسيل أمين:
3. ولها القدرة على أكسدة هيموجلوبين الدم الى منيهوجلوبين (Methemoglobin) 
4. الأشعة النووية التي تؤثر على مكونات الدم وقد تسبب السرطان.
5. الأدوية المستعملة في علاج السرطان مثل: الكيماويات المؤكللة وكذلك مضادات نواتج الايض (Anti metabolites ) تسبب نقصا في خلايا الدم المجيبة مثل النتروفيلات (Neutrophils ) والايزو نوفيلات (Eosinophils ) والبيزوفيلات (Basophiles ) ويؤدي هذا إلى نقص مناعة الجسم والى زيادة قابليته للإصابة بالاخماج.
6. البنزين والكلورمفينكول (Chloromphenicol ) وفنيل بيوتانزون (Phenylbutazone ) وقد تسبب سرطان الدم.
7- سموم الجهاز التناسلي: تؤثر العديد من المواد الكيماوية على نشاط الجهاز التناسلي في كل من الذكر والأنثى مسببة العقم والتشوهات الخلقية في الأجنة وتسبب السرطان أيضا ومن أمثلتها:1،2 ثنائي البروم، 3- كلوربرويين، التولوين الزيلين، الكارميوم ومثيل الزئبق وكذلك بعض مبيدات الحشرات ومضافات الأغذية.
5-6-3- التصنيف حسب طريقة التحضير:
5-6-3-1:السموم الشعبية:وهي سموم سهلة التحضير وأكيدة المفعول ومنها:
1- سم اللحوم الفاسدة (بتولانيم).
2- سم بذرة زيت الخروع (الرسين).
3- سم السجائر (النكوتين).
4- سم البطاطس (الكليور- جليكول الاثيلين).
5- سم عش الغراب (موسكرين، اماتين...).
5-6-3-2: السموم الكيميائية:
وهي السموم التي يمكن تحضيرها بالطرق الكيميائية وقد تأخذ أشكال مختلفة: صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية .
على سبيل المثال نورد فيما يلي تسميات بعض السموم الكيميائية الصلبة أو السائلة: 
سموم السيانيدات، سم الانلين، سم نيترايت الصوديوم,سم كلوريد الكوبالت, سم نترات الكوبالت, سم أزيد الصوديوم, سم الثاليوم, سم تراب الماس, سم برمنجنات البوتاسيوم, سم المشتقات الكلورية , سم المركبات الفسفورية العضوية , سم المخدرات , سم مركبات الزرنيخ, سم عقاقير التخدير, سم جليكول الاثيلين, سم الزئبق ومركباته, سم رابع كلوريد الكربون....وغيرهم .
كما يمكن تأخذ بعض السموم الكيميائية الشكل الغازي على سبيل المثال نذكر: 
غاز كلوريد السيانوجين ( CN Cl ) , غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ( H2S ), غاز الكلور (CL2 ) ، غاز الخردل ( CS4 H8 Cl2 ) ,غاز الارسيف (AS H3 ) ،غاز الفوسفين (PH3)، غاز الفوسجين ( Cl2 CO )، غاز أول أكسيد الكربون ( CO ) غاز سيانيد الهيدروجين ( HCN )...وغيرهم .
5-7- مخاطر التعرض لبعض أنواع السموم وطرق السيطرة:
سندرس في هذه الفقرة نموذج عن ثلاثة سموم ( سائلة ، صلبة ، سائلة ) بهدف التعرف على طريقة الدراسة بشكل عام ، وسندرس في فصول قادمة بشكل موسع مخاطر السموم الأكثر تعرضا في الصناعة النفطية ( كغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ، أخطار التسمم بمكونات الطفلة الزيتية ..الخ). 
5-7-1-سم الانيلين (ANILINE) - C6 H5 NH2 
1- خواصه: هو سائل زيتي مصفر درجة غليانه هي C 184.4 ويتجمد في درجة 6.2C ويذوب في الكحول والبنزين وفي حمض الهيدروكلوريك، وكثافته 1.022غم/سم3، ويتحول إلى اللون البني عند تعرضه للهواء إلى مادة راتنجية وسائل الانيلين أبخرته سامة، وهو سام بملامسته الجلد. وسائل الانيلين قابل للاشتعال بصعوبة وذلك بعد تسخينه.
ويوجد بشكل صلب على هيئة بلورات بيضاء من ملح الانيلين الذي يسمى هيدرو كلوريد الانيلين (ANILINE HYDROCHLORIDE ) (C6 H5 NH2 HCL) كثافتها 1.22غم /صم3 ودرجة انصهارها C 198 وتذوب في الكحول.
2- مجالات الاستخدام الصناعي: له استعمالات عديدة في الصناعة مثل صناعة الصياغة وصناعة المطاط والكيماويات فهو يستعمل أيضا لإنتاج البلاستك، والعقاقير الدوائية والمتفجرات، والعطور وإعطاء النكهة لبعض الأطعمة.
3- الجرعة القاتلة: أقل من 1غم في خلال ساعة أو أقل إذا كان عن طريق الفم أو أكثر من ساعة إذا كان عن طريق الدم. 
4- الأعراض: صداع ودوارا وإرهاقا شديدا مع فقدان التوازن مع ارتعاش مع السخونة وتشنج بصورة كبيرة حتى الموت.
5- الحماية: ارتداء القفازات والكمامات لوقاية الجلد والفم من الرزاز أو الغبار.
5-7-2-نيتريت الصوديوم-( ( NaNO2
1- خواصه: ملح نيتريت الصوديوم هو عبارة عن بلورات بيضاء اللون تذوب في الماء بسرعة درجة انصهارها 271*م وتتحلل في درجة 320*م( يمكن تحضيرها من بلورات نترات الصوديوم وذلك بتسخينها مع معدن الرصاص).
2- مجالات الاستخدام الصناعي : تستخدم في صناعة الصباغة وكمادة مانعة للصدأ. وهي تضاف إلى المعلبات وخاصة معلبات اللحوم لتمنع الفساد (الصدأ).
3-الجرعة القاتلة: اقل من جرام وعادة يتم الموت في أقل من 15 دقيقة .
4-الأعراض:صداع مع قلق وغثيان وقيء وزرقة في الأطراف وهبوط في الضغط وفقدان الوعي ثم الموت بسبب الاتحاد مع هيموجلوبين وأكسدته إلى متيهيموجلوبين وبهذا يمنعه عن عمله (يعطل عملية التنفس).
5- الحماية و العلاج:ارتداء معدات الحماية الشخصية عن التعامل مع أملاح نتريت الصوديوم، وعند الإحساس بالأعراض يعطى المصاب حامض الخل المخفف أو عصير الفاكهة ثم يعطي حليب ( الإنقاذ عملية صعبة لمن تعرض إلى الجرعة القاتلة).
5-7-3- غاز أول أكسيد الكربونCARBON MONOXIDE (CO)
1- خواصه : غاز عديم اللون عديم الرائحة أخف من الهواء 
2- مجالات الاستخدام الصناعي: يستخدم في كثير من الصناعات الكيميائية والغذائية والبتر وكيماويات ،كما جميع عمليات الاحتراق يمكن أن تطلق أول كسيد الكربون مثلا : سخان أو مدفئة يعملان على الغاز الطبيعي دون وجود تهوية قد يطلق قدما مكعبا من غاز أول أكسد الكربون في الدقيقة والمركبات التي تعمل بالبنزين تطلق 2.7 باوند من الغاز لكل جالون من الوقود والتي تعمل بالديزل 74, باوند فقط ويحتوي دخان السجاير والغليون 4% من (CO).
3- الجرعة القاتلة : غاز أول أكسيد الكربون من الغازات الخانقة التي ترتبط مع ذرة الحديد في جزئ الهيموجلوبين في الدم ويكون كربوكس هيموجلوبين ويمنعه من حمل الأكسجين اللازم لعملية التنفس (الهيموجلوبين له ميل للارتباط مع الأكسجين)، وينتج هذا الغاز عن الاحتراق غير الكامل للمواد التي تحتوي على كربون ، ولذلك 
لذلك فأن أكثر حوادثه تتم في الأماكن المغلقة، وعند وجوده بنسبة0.3 % في الجو يسبب دائما الموت. 
4- أعراض الإصابة: تهيجات عصبية وارتكاب أعمال جنونية خطرة وعند التعرض للغازات والنجاة منه يصاب الإنسان أما بشلل أو اختلال أعصاب العين أو الأذنين أو التهاب مزمن في الرئتين وتنتهي دائما بالموت.
5- العلاج : ينشق المصاب الأكسجين وتجري له عملية التنفس الاصطناعي ويحقن في العضلات أو تحت الجلد بمقدار 0.03 أو داخل الوريد بمقدار 0.003 من اللوبين ( LOBELIN ) ويكرر الحقن كل ربع ساعة ويمكن إعطاؤه الدم لتجديد وزيادة الهيموجلوبين.
5-8- بعض إشارات الدلالة والتحذير عن خطر السموم
توجد عدة طرق وأساليب للتنبيه إلى مخاطر التسمم WARNING SIGNAGE أو عبارات الأمان safety signage نورد فيما يلي بعضا منها.



:14::83::83::83::83:


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (9 أغسطس 2008)

نسأل الله السلامه

لازم تضاعف بدلات المخاطر


----------



## meshosafe (23 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداً على الإفادة الرائعة :85::85:

هل درجة السمية تختلف بإختلاف المادة وأو تركيزها التى يتم التعرض لها وكذلك بإختلاف طرق التعرض ( الجلد ، الشم ، ... الخ)....، وهل تختلف أنواع مهمات الوقاية من مادة لأخرى 
إنى أتكلم على المواد البترولية تحديداً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح:87::87::87::87:

وجزاك الله كل الخير باشمهندس ،،،،،،،،،،:20:


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## بقية الله (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------

